

The World’s Biggest Tetris Game - digisth
http://www.nytimes.com/video/technology/100000002809966/the-worlds-biggest-tetris-game.html

======
funkyy
Cool video.

Check out Snake game too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrzY8mBeXg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrzY8mBeXg4)

